# When "warming-up" on range grass MATS...



## mrbillinoc (Dec 4, 2006)

Way back in high-school (no, not hickory shafts...steel shaft days) my old golf coach had us do something I STILL do today (many, MANY years later). When I go to a range that uses mats, I warm up wearing my leather-soled street shoes. "Coach" used to make us do this to learn "tempo" and swing within ourselves. And it works!

Trust me....swing too hard wearing your street shoes and you are going to fall right on your...well, you know!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Good tip - I typically wear my sneakers (flat bottom / no traction) when I hit for just this reason.. Plus it helps force me to work on my leg postioning and motion.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Thats actually a really good tip. I must try that out............when all this freakin snow leaves..LOL

It makes perfect sense though.
Thanks.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Great tip... another would be (when time permits) hit half a bucket with 1/4 to 1/2 swings... smooth rhythm helping you relax will set you on pace to a smooth swing throughout your play. 

Another one I heard just recently, with the passing of the great Byron Nelson... he used to listen to soft vocal music before tournaments allowing him to have a relax feel before picking up a club. His motto on the music, swing to the tempo of the tune.


----------

